# TAL-U-NO-LX now has unison, round-robin, and CLAP support



## Pier (Jul 5, 2022)

TAL Software


TAL VST, AU, Audio Unit, AAX plug-ins for OSX and Windows




tal-software.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

Gosh! I've just caught the... round robins and unison!


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 5, 2022)

It’s been a while since I fired that baby up. Thanks for letting us know about the update. Looks interesting.


----------



## method1 (Jul 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Gosh! I've just caught the... round robins and unison!


Slow clap.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

The manual hasn't been updated to explain the round robin feature. The unison is right there on the new GUI, of course; and it sounds so thiiiic.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

method1 said:


> Slow clap.



They knew; they did it anyway; they deserve it!


----------



## Pier (Jul 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The manual hasn't been updated to explain the round robin feature. The unison is right there on the new GUI, of course; and it sounds so thiiiic.


----------



## method1 (Jul 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> They knew; they did it anyway; they deserve it!


If things get too bad there's always augmentin orchestra.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

Pier said:


>


Thanks! I figured that would be it. It certainly sounds good. Well, amazing really. This synth is really, really good.


----------



## cedricm (Jul 5, 2022)

My Bitwig sub ended before 4.3, so no clap for me. There isn't any other DAW at this time compatible with Clap, is there?


----------



## Pier (Jul 5, 2022)

cedricm said:


> My Bitwig sub ended before 4.3, so no clap for me. There isn't any other DAW at this time compatible with Clap, is there?


I don't think so.

I know other DAWs are thinking about it (FLStudio, StudioOne, etc) but AFAIK they haven't implemented it yet.


----------



## sean8877 (Jul 5, 2022)

Thanks for posting this. I'm on the TAL mailing list and own several of their products but never get product update announcements.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 5, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'm on the TAL mailing list and own several of their products but never get product update announcements.


Same here. I had no email about this and would never have known otherwise.


----------



## sean8877 (Jul 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> TAL Software
> 
> 
> TAL VST, AU, Audio Unit, AAX plug-ins for OSX and Windows
> ...



They also added the better preset browsing that Tal J-8 uses (unless that was added in an earlier version that I missed). But very happy about that since the old preset browsing was all drop down menus and hard to navigate.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 5, 2022)

Well the funny thing sometimes TAL updates at a prolific rate especially when it’s a new release. 
I usually just follow related threads at GS to find out TAL info and like others I never get emails or notifications from TAL.


----------

